# Blackgang (Lost village) IOW



## urbanisle (Sep 5, 2011)

Ok its been done before many times on here. But its a great location for pictures. Did this about 5 months ago but never put the pictures up. After seeing some nice pics of a recent visit i have decided to put some of mine up. I have included some of the houses that seem to get missed out in most posts. 




SAM_0194 by urbanisle, on Flickr



SAM_0193 by urbanisle, on Flickr



SAM_0191 by urbanisle, on Flickr



SAM_0189 by urbanisle, on Flickr



SAM_0187 by urbanisle, on Flickr



SAM_0188 by 


SAM_0182 by urbanisle, on Flickr
p://www.flickr.com/people/urbanisle/]urbanisle[/url], on Flickr



SAM_0184 by urbanisle, on Flickr



SAM_0183 by urbanisle, on Flickr



SAM_0181 by urbanisle, on Flickr



SAM_0178 by urbanisle, on Flickr



SAM_0177 by urbanisle, on Flickr



SAM_0173 by urbanisle, on Flickr



SAM_0172 by urbanisle, on Flickr



SAM_0170 by urbanisle, on Flickr



SAM_0169 by urbanisle, on Flickr



SAM_0168 by urbanisle, on Flickr



SAM_0167 by urbanisle, on Flickr



SAM_0166 by urbanisle, on Flickr



SAM_0165 by urbanisle, on Flickr



SAM_0164 by urbanisle, on Flickr



SAM_0163 by urbanisle, on Flickr



SAM_0160 by urbanisle, on Flickr



SAM_0161 by urbanisle, on Flickr






SAM_0159 by urbanisle, on Flickr



SAM_0147 by urbanisle, on Flickr



SAM_0141 by urbanisle, on Flickr



SAM_0142 by urbanisle, on Flickr



SAM_0135 by urbanisle, on Flickr



SAM_0131 by urbanisle, on Flickr



SAM_0129 by urbanisle, on Flickr



SAM_0130 by urbanisle, on Flickr



SAM_0128 by urbanisle, on Flickr



SAM_0120 by urbanisle, on Flickr



SAM_0123 by urbanisle, on Flickr



SAM_0121 by urbanisle, on Flickr



SAM_0118 by urbanisle, on Flickr



SAM_0117 by urbanisle, on Flickr

After a good look round we decided to check out the nudest beach 




SAM_0209 by urbanisle, on Flickr

Lots more pics on my Flickr account


----------



## bilbo (Sep 6, 2011)

Great Pics. Must get myself back down there before the weather turns really nasty (although looking out the window today it may already be too late)


----------



## danbutter (Sep 6, 2011)

I see you live on the Isle Of Wight, I have heard about many disued railway stations over there. Is that the case, if so where are they?!

I often go with my daughter to Yarmouth (I live in Lymington) and bike the disued railway line to Freshwater but not seen any stations!!!!


----------



## Pincheck (Sep 6, 2011)

very nice mate abandoned due to cliff erosion ?


----------



## oldscrote (Sep 6, 2011)

danbutter said:


> I see you live on the Isle Of Wight, I have heard about many disued railway stations over there. Is that the case, if so where are they?!
> 
> I often go with my daughter to Yarmouth (I live in Lymington) and bike the disued railway line to Freshwater but not seen any stations!!!!



You might find what you are looking for here

http://www.disused-stations.org.uk/sites.shtml


----------



## maximus (Sep 6, 2011)

Pincheck said:


> very nice mate abandoned due to cliff erosion ?



Thats exactly what I thought...cliff erosion.

Fab pics and a beautiful location


----------



## urbanisle (Sep 6, 2011)

maximus said:


> Thats exactly what I thought...cliff erosion.
> 
> Fab pics and a beautiful location



Blackgang is a village on the south coast of the Isle of Wight. It is best known as the location of the Blackgang Chine amusement park which sits to the south of St Catherine's Down.

Blackgang forms the west end of the Ventnor Undercliff region, which extends for 12 kilometres from Blackgang to Luccombe, also encompassing the town of Ventnor and the villages of Bonchurch, St Lawrence, and Niton. It also marks the edge of the Back of the Wight. There is some concern that the Ventnor Undercliff area is experiencing substantial coastal erosion.

Historically, Blackgang was the location of a major chine, the coastal ravine after which the Blackgang Chine park was named; this was obliterated by landslides and coastal erosion over the 20th century.


----------



## Urban Mole (Sep 8, 2011)

danbutter said:


> I see you live on the Isle Of Wight, I have heard about many disued railway stations over there. Is that the case, if so where are they?!
> 
> I often go with my daughter to Yarmouth (I live in Lymington) and bike the disued railway line to Freshwater but not seen any stations!!!!



You wont, there arnt any disused stations anymore, the decent ones were sold off as houses, and the rubbish ones were demo'd.

But there are still alot of the old lines here, used for cycling as you say.


----------



## T-bar (Oct 6, 2011)

Ahhhh the Ghost town I remember visiting it before it got trashed. I met the fellas down there doing that place up a couple of years back we thought they were making a moonshine distillery lol nice pics


----------



## Em_Ux (Oct 7, 2011)

What a lovely view!

Looks a good explore.

Thanks for posting


----------



## urbanisle (Oct 8, 2011)

Em_Ux said:


> What a lovely view!
> 
> Looks a good explore.
> 
> Thanks for posting



Its well worth a visit if you come to the Isle of wight


----------



## westwightman (Dec 31, 2011)

Brilliant mate! I see by the pic of your pile of clothes you go commando............


----------

